# Probleme installation Partition Boot Camp



## Elliot BORNAIS (6 Juin 2020)

Bonjour, 

J'essaie d'installer une partition BootCamp mais l'installation crash pendant le téléchargement du logiciel de prise en charge Windows. J'avais déjà créer une partition il y a quelques années mais j'ai depuis formater la machine et je crois que mes piètres compétences m'ont peut être fait endommager le disque. Mais Pro cycling Manager 20 me fait des appels du pied que je n'arrive pas à ignorer, si vous pourriez me donner un coup de main pour régler le problème... 
Je suis sous MacOs Mojave  10.14.6    et   BOOT CAMP Version 6.1.0

Merci d'avance


----------



## Elliot BORNAIS (7 Juin 2020)

Je poste aussi le retour de la commande diskutil list, ça pourrai aider à cerner le problème. 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         849.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +849.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            23.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.3 GB     disk3
```


----------



## izel mor (7 Juin 2020)

Bonsoir Elliot, 
Tu as supprimé le volume Windows de 151 Go, ton disque n’affiche plus que 849 Go pour une capacité originelle de 1 To.
Si tu veux récupérer la capacité totale à ton disque

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


----------

